# Important Annoucement



## Admin (Nov 14, 2005)

Dear Members,

We have been experimenting a lot during the few days to remove the clutter from the website navigation to provide you a with much cleaner, smoother and more intuitive experience while surfing SPN Forums. We know you must have been troubled by frequent changes in the outlook of the website but please trust us, it was being done for the benefit of all our members. We, finally, seem to have gotten our act together. 
The navigation menu has been now placed at the top of the screen, so that it does not interfere with the contents of the website. The following are the major changes that have taken place:

1. Now, you have easily login from the navigation menu at the top of the screen.

2. *Private Messages (PMs)*: Once, you have logged in, the navaigation menu welcomes you, which is immediately followed by a link to your Private Messages, where you can socialise with fellow members privately. There is a new feature that we have added here: Once you receive a new private message from a member, a blinking envelope shows up right along with your name in the navigation screen, which means that you have got a private message.

3. *My Profile*: Link to your PMs is followed by a link to your profile, where you can experiment with various options and change the feel your profile looks like in the forum.

4. *My Topics*: This link list all the topics started by you in the forum and helps you keep track of your topics and follow the replies.

5. *My Replies*: This link enlists all the replies made by you in the forum, so that you can easily followup with the replies.

6. *New Posts*: This link enlists all the new topics/posts since your last visit.

7. *Search*: Use this link to search the website and forum. You can use advaced options to do deeper search into topics.

8. *Quick Links*: This link contains very important information like Forum Rules, Privacy Policy besides many other links. You are requested to go through them.

9. *Log Out*: Click this link to log out from the network, when you are leaving the website, so that noone can use your login.

10. *** New ** Site Navigation Bar*: We have also introduced a new second navigation bar which contains various Features that our network has for offer to our members like:

*- Home / Forum Link*: These links are visible according to your location in the forums. With these links you can go to Home Page of the website or Go to Forum Page;

*- Sikhi Quizes*: Take interesting quizes on sikh history and update your knowledge;

*- Member's Gallery*; 

*- Blog*: Write anything you think and would like to share with members; 

*- Gaming Arcade*: Do you think, you are the best? Then prove it.; 

*- Link Exchange Offers*: If you have a rich content oriented website, then we can share links with your website.

*- Chatrooms*: Enter into live discussions with fellow members

*- Tell-a-Friend *: Use this form to invite your friends and relative to SPN.

*- Support Us*: Now, you can become a SPN Supporter, please do checkout the deails as you help us sustain SPN.

*- Contact Us*: Use this form to contact administrator or moderators for any clarification or query on any matter.

We hope you like the new layout.

*Best Regards*
*SPN Management Staff*


----------



## Arvind (Nov 14, 2005)

Great... Thanks for the information. Updates look good


----------



## etinder (Nov 19, 2005)

yeah it looks great..


----------

